
MD6 Message-Digest Algorithm - folksonomy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD6
======
timmclean
The important thing to take away from this article is that MD6 really
shouldn't be used in any production software, unfortunately. MD6 didn't even
make it past the first round of the SHA-3 competition, so it hasn't received
much attention from cryptanalysts.

Cryptohipsters (can I coin this term?) should take a look at Skein (a third-
round SHA-3 candidate), BLAKE2 (the successor of a third-round SHA-3
candidate), and Keccak (the SHA-3 winner). These hash functions have undergone
much more analysis. Notably, BLAKE2 is faster than MD5 in many cases, but
without the security problems of MD5.

~~~
yarou
I'd rather use ROT-13 said the brogrammer.

------
setra
From the wiki:

Speeds in excess of 1 GB/s have been reported to be possible for long messages
on 16-core CPU architecture

It uses a Merkle tree-like structure to allow for immense parallel computation
of hashes for very long inputs

